# In a Drawing Mood.. Let me Draw some Bettas!



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I am in a drawing kinda mood so I tested my betta arts skills and was surprised it was pretty good... So I'll draw some of your bettas! Just post a pic of it, tail type and name of your betta! Thanks!( I'll try and get the whole beyta in there, drew them kinda big..lol):-D


----------



## MusicArtBettas (Aug 13, 2012)

I would love one. Draw Jimmy my Blue male vieltail? Hes in my album. Please? <3


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is Jimmy I hope you like him!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Oh!!! Can you draw Lebron? CT's are hard to draw. (>.<) You can go to my albums for a clearer picture if you want.


----------



## MusicArtBettas (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you !!!!


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's Lebron hope you like him!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

You wanna do Fin? Sorry the picture is so small.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wanna do one of my bettas in my albums.. i need to add some more pics to my one the starky one has none yet.. but you can do any of them  if you want to attempt my sunny.. you can lol - thanks, bethany


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks! He looks awesome.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

ok well cinKo is a hmpk dmIo is a v-tail sybyl is a double tail and sunny a golden retriever


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sure I'll do you guy's tomorrow just got back from a night of shopping and its getting late. Expect them tomorrow!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

mkay thanks alot ill be looking forward to it


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

hey how are they coming?


----------

